# Am I Riding Too Hard? Question about balls...



## AlovelyP (Dec 6, 2012)

First time posting, but I've run into something with my husband that I've never experienced before. He often politely or passively says after sex how his balls hurt bc I was squishing them or maybe "riding too hard" when I'm on top. Some back information: we've been married 1 year and together for 3 and have sex often. We are both in pretty good shape, so I'm ruling out it's just my body weight. We've both had partners before and I've never had a man tell me this before (and I've always had very frank, honest sexual relationships). When I've asked him he says he's never had that issue before. He's never unkind about it and he even jokes with me that I just clearly have f**ked him too good, but I can see he's uncomfortable sometimes during and usually after.
So my question is:
Is this common, balls getting squished painfully when the woman's on top? If so, is my husband just being nice and loving bc he knows I'm enjoying myself and he doesn't want to tell me how painful it really is? I try to tell him "hey it won't hurt my feelings, tell me what I'm doing wrong and I'll change it" but I get the feeling he doesn't want me to worry or feel self conscious during. Any feedback helps! TIA
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bestyet2be (Jul 28, 2013)

From childhood, to adolescence, to young adult, to middle age, I've noticed a progression of my balls becoming more sensitive, fragile. Maybe it's just me, and of course memory isn't always wonderfully accurate, and I don't think it's a huge change, anyway. Maybe your husband is similarly aging?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I've never had a guy complain about that. 

When you are on top... are you sitting with all of your weight on him? Or is your weight on you shins?


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good morning AlovelyP
Yes, I've had that happen to me. Seems to depend on exactly how we are positioned. Also, see if he minds, some men like a bit of pressure there, others don't. 

Just practice a lot till you get it right


----------



## happybuddha (Aug 9, 2014)

I wish I had your husbands problem . I wish my balls were being ridden at all ...


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

I have no idea how common this is, to date I can say it's never happened to me.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I haven't been ridden in 20 years.


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

It might be his fault.... He may need to give his balls some room by spreading his legs a little.....also Try it just with him on top for a while and see if they still hurt.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

it's happened to me, it was really vigorous sex though and my balls are very sensitive


----------



## AlovelyP (Dec 6, 2012)

cavenger said:


> It might be his fault.... He may need to give his balls some room by spreading his legs a little.....also Try it just with him on top for a while and see if they still hurt.


Yeah, I've had the thought that it was his legs too close together, but he says he's never had this issue before. They definitely don't hurt him when he's on top, but I don't want to take me on top out of the playbook!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

look into cod pieces and athletic cups


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

It happens but it's not a big deal.



AlovelyP said:


> He's never unkind about it and he even jokes with me that I just clearly have f**ked him too good, but I can see he's uncomfortable sometimes during and usually after.


Have you ever had vigorous sex, where you are tender inside, so that when you move, it's a little sore but a great reminder of what happened the night before? Same thing here.

It sounds like you guys have good communication. If he is telling you things are okay, and he isn't changing or holding back sexually, then let it go. He'll tell you through his body language if it is too painful.

Otherwise, I suspect he's willing to put up with slightly sore parts in exchange for great, frequent sex. I would and so would most guys.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

first, just because there is some pain, that is not necessarily a bad thing. When close to orgasm, a little pain can heighten the orgasm. Same way as twisting his nipples just before orgasm can get him to cum. "there is a fine line between pleasure and pain"!

But it should be relatively easy to slightly modify your position on top so that his balls do NOT get crushed. are you riding him Cowgirl style? Try reverse Cowgirl. Try lying more flat on top of him, like a missionary position but with you on top. And of course, him on top would fix it too, because if he starts crushing his own balls....he would stop and shift position slightly.

You can buy a "sex swing" that hangs from the ceiling, and supports your body weight above him. You are actually slightly elevated above him, so he can thrust up without you actually sitting on his balls.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

I've had this happen a couple times with Wifey. I can't say as to why one day no problem and another day there's a bit of an ache. Maybe some skin got pulled up bringing one of the boys too close into the action.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Back in the day....(sigh)...I didn't like this position because of the squished sack situation. I did it because she liked it. Makes me hurt just thinking about it.

I suggest you just lean forward a tad, my wife rocked back and zoinks, squished


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I've never had this problem with my wife or previous partners. Maybe he has bigger balls? Maybe he should check his balls to see if he has any lumps forming. It's kind of a funny thread on the one hand, but if he's getting more sensitive in that area then maybe he is having issues down there. I have no experience with that type of cancer, but he should check himself to be sure.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ3tqIukBKg


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Never during but sometimes afterwards. She likes to wait till I'm completely finished and will sometimes practise her kegels on me and laugh when she hears the noises I make.

Trouble is then is that she is relatively static on me and that can lead to squished goolies.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Of all afflictions a man might suffer, that would be the one I'd choose.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Might be he has an inflammation:

Epididymitis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes it can be uncomfortable if she's putting too much weight on them when riding on top.

He's got a legitimate beef. 

Try putting a pillow under your knees to lighten the load.

If you're a hefty chick, try to shed those extra pounds.


----------



## AlovelyP (Dec 6, 2012)

lenzi said:


> Yes it can be uncomfortable if she's putting too much weight on them when riding on top.
> 
> He's got a legitimate beef.
> 
> ...


I'll say his beef is REALLY legit! Ha

I referenced in my post we are both in pretty good shape and I'm a petite girl so I feel comfortable ruling out my weight.
I'm going try leaning forward a bit more, but I think maybe we need to rule out any health concerns and see a dr too.


----------



## jasmine9 (Jul 18, 2014)

My husband had never complained about that. He usually does have legs somewhat apart and I do lean forward some as we do kiss or grasp eachothers hands during.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

AlovelyP said:


> Yeah, I've had the thought that it was his legs too close together, but he says he's never had this issue before. They definitely don't hurt him when he's on top, but I don't want to take me on top out of the playbook!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Well from a guys view on this, if you were really hurting his balls........................he wouldn't be laughing and trust me on that. Matter in fact, things would come to a complete stop while he's waiting for both of his eyes stop sharing one socket and the pain to subside.

Maybe you should slow down from a gallop to a trot and see what happens. Good luck to you

One other thing. He should have his legs opened a little more because more than likely if his legs are closed, he's hurting himself.


----------



## Don-Juan (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes .....this has happened to me! But only, only while doing reverse cowgirl, spread the legs a little and all was well. Never had it happen with cowgirl. (I try to keep the legs spread slightly) much better!


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

AlovelyP said:


> I referenced in my post we are both in pretty good shape and I'm a petite girl so I feel comfortable ruling out my weight.
> I'm going try leaning forward a bit more, but I think maybe we need to rule out any health concerns and see a dr too.


From a purely physical standpoint I don't think weight would necessarily be an issue. In fact if your butt is skinnier that his previous partners when you're on top it may descend lower between his legs versus a woman with a bigger behind who's weight would be disbursed more across the top of his thighs. 

It's probably not a big deal. I would experiment with altering position slightly to see if that alleviates the issue.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

If she is on top, and sitting totally up straight rather than leaning forward on me, and riding bronco and grinding hard, yes, it can get uncomfortable. With his legs closed and you leaning back, there is nowhere for his balls to go.

Sometimes I will be doggy and the wife talks dirty about making the balls hit against her clitoris. This can also cause soreness. Those balls take a beating for sure.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

Coldie said:


> Sometimes I will be doggy and the wife talks dirty about making the balls hit against her clitoris. This can also cause soreness. Those balls take a beating for sure.


Mine really likes that too, it can leave them a little sore after though.


----------

